# Cathouse - 2/14 - Come to the Party



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is it just me or was Air Force Amy drunk during her whole segment?


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

I've missed this show since I've dropped HBO. Is Isabella Soprano still there? Shes the only reason I watched that show.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> I've missed this show since I've dropped HBO. Is Isabella Soprano still there? Shes the only reason I watched that show.


Sorry, no Isabella. I believe she is not in the 'business' at this time. I heard this somewhere else on the web a while ago. I miss her too. She was nice!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i didnt know this was on so did a tivo 4 to find it to record...how wrong that it's listed right below "catholic teachings"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bulldog7 said:


> Sorry, no Isabella. I believe she is not in the 'business' at this time. I heard this somewhere else on the web a while ago. I miss her too. She was nice!


She's given up hooking and is doing porn instead.

Which is weird, since I think she'd stand to make a lot more money at the brothel, especially since the HBS show has probably raised her demand exponentially and as a "as seen on TV" chick she could get away with charging a premium.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

shoot...missed the show...but bad news about Isabella...on the other hand, I'd buy a porn movie if she's in it!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I did not realize that there was a new season? Was the musical one an episode from the season or a standalone?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> shoot...missed the show...but bad news about Isabella...on the other hand, I'd buy a porn movie if she's in it!


There are several free clips to be had online. I stumbled across them when I did a google image search (with safe search off) for "Soprano" when I needed a picture of Tony Soprano.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> There are several free clips to be had online. I stumbled across them when I did a google image search (with safe search off) for "Soprano" when I needed a picture of Tony Soprano.


oh yeah...got those...but they're too short


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> oh yeah...got those...but they're too short


Well, I also found a ton of full-length stuff doing an isohunt for Isabella Soprano about a year or so ago.

(edit: and it looks like it's still there)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> Well, I also found a ton of full-length stuff doing an isohunt for Isabella Soprano about a year or so ago.
> 
> (edit: and it looks like it's still there)


hmmm...thanks for the tip! it's very rare to find such a wild woman in the perfect "girl next door" body...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

She's lost some weight since the beginning of Cathouse making that body even more perfect.

Also, a bit of a warning, alot of the stuff with her in it, on the torrent circuit is niche stuff, bondage, rough, etc. If you're not into that, you might want to hunt and peck.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> hmmm...thanks for the tip! it's very rare to find such a wild woman in the perfect "girl next door" body...


Perfect ??? Maybe if you call pear shaped with fat butt and legs perfect. Someone said she lost weight but thats how I remebered her.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> Perfect ??? Maybe if you call pear shaped with fat butt and legs perfect.


as a matter of fact, I do call pear shaped with fat butt perfect...

I'm not saying she couldn't stand to lose 10 pounds or so...but her face is very cute...she also seemed very smart and easy going (and wild in bed)...aside from the fact that she's a prostitute, she's perfect!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> Perfect ??? Maybe if you call pear shaped with fat butt and legs perfect. Someone said she lost weight but thats how I remebered her.


She was the perfect "Girl Next Door" type. Compare her to the working girls they show now. She may not be "drop dead gorgeous", but she is very pretty.

BTW, how does every thread about Cathouse evolve in to a Isabella Soprano thread? (Not that I am complaining. )


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Anubys said:


> hmmm...thanks for the tip! it's very rare to find such a wild woman in the perfect "girl next door" body...


Nah, she got fake boobs and is now no where close to the 'girl next door' anymore


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

ahartman said:


> Nah, she got fake boobs and is now no where close to the 'girl next door' anymore


They were fake before her first appearance on Cathouse. Did she go bigger?

--Carlos V.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ahartman said:


> Nah, she got fake boobs and is now no where close to the 'girl next door' anymore


I gotta say though, they are pretty good fakes, and I *hate* fakes.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I had no idea they were fakes...they looked real to me...shows you how much I know!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

changing topics from Isabella: I think Air Force Amy is totally gross...I can't believe anyone would pay money to have sex with her...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> changing topics from Isabella: I think Air Force Amy is totally gross...I can't believe anyone would pay money to have sex with her...


+exp(infinity,infinity)


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> changing topics from Isabella: I think Air Force Amy is totally gross...I can't believe anyone would pay money to have sex with her...


I don't equate ugly with gross, but I do find her unattractive. She must be unbelievably wild in bed is the only thing I can imagine gets her paid and laid.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i bet its because amy is so old that when 'they were kids' they remember her and its a fantasy to have your idol in bed


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i bet its because amy is so old that when 'they were kids' they remember her and its a fantasy to have your idol in bed


But it's not like she's an old retired porn star (like Sunset Thomas) or something like that. She used to literally be in the Air Force. Now she's just an old hooker. The only thing she's famous for is being an old hooker.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

No more Isabella Soprano?  What a drag. She was my fav too. 

I don't even understand what is going on with this show. After the first season, it seems like episodes have been spotty at best. I just happened to catch the musical episode by accident and that was the first one I've seen in a long time. Haven't seen any eps since.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> But it's not like she's an old retired porn star (like Sunset Thomas) or something like that. She used to literally be in the Air Force. Now she's just an old hooker. The only thing she's famous for is being an old hooker.


i had no idea about AFA....i didnt know that..i thought she was a porn star..guess i dont know squat about porn


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sitting here at work eating lunch, catching up on TCF and just about spit food on my monitor! 

I go from reading a thread about "why is 1 vs 100 so sexual?", then click into this thread which is about a show that is so obviously beyond innuendo, and see posts from the same guy that started the 1 vs 100 thread. Something about that just seems too funny - though I understand the kidlings aren't sitting around watching Cathouse!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm sitting here at work eating lunch, catching up on TCF and just about spit food on my monitor!
> 
> I go from reading a thread about "why is 1 vs 100 so sexual?", then click into this thread which is about a show that is so obviously beyond innuendo, and see posts from the same guy that started the 1 vs 100 thread. Something about that just seems too funny - though I understand the kidlings aren't sitting around watching Cathouse!


with tivo, anytime is a good time to watch cathouse...but in fairness i guess since it's on a pay channel and on late for 'live' tv viewers, it's only reasonable to expect it will be raunchy 

I just think the sagat show isnt the place for 'forced' innuendo and sexuality. Its a place to ask goofy questions...have 10 second anticipation pauses and things like that.

btw i will not be paying for the dry cleaning of your monitor... 

-----
finally watched this show...i cant believe that one guy paid 3500 for that...must be loaded or stupid. There's nothing you couldnt find for 'free' elsewhere that could top what they do here.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> finally watched this show...i cant believe that one guy paid 3500 for that...must be loaded or stupid. *There's nothing you couldnt find for 'free' elsewhere that could top what they do here*.


I agree that she's overpriced, but being able to find something similar for free isn't the point. You need to realize that when you have sex with a prostitute, the money isn't for her to have sex with you, it's for her to go away afterwards.

Besides, when you get it for free, it usually costs you a lot more than when you pay for it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> But it's not like she's an old retired porn star (like Sunset Thomas) or something like that. She used to literally be in the Air Force. Now she's just an old hooker. The only thing she's famous for is being an old hooker.


She was not in the Airforce. She was a military brat and moved from town to town growing up. That's how she selected her working girl name.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> I agree that she's overpriced, but being able to find something similar for free isn't the point. You need to realize that when you have sex with a prostitute, the money isn't for her to have sex with you, it's for her to go away afterwards.


Actually, the money is for her to act like she is having the time of her life while having sex with you. The guys that make it on the show have no trouble getting a woman to leave after sex if they ever get a girl to have sex with them in the first place.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> She was not in the Airforce. She was a military brat and moved from town to town growing up. That's how she selected her working girl name.


Hmmm, I thought I remembered seeing them show a picture of her in a flight suit next to some kind of military aircraft in one of the very first episodes. But I could be misremembering (or that could have just been posed).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Actually, the money is for her to act like she is having the time of her life while having sex with you.


If I don't care whether or not she's having a good time, does that mean I can get a discount?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> If I don't care whether or not she's having a good time, does that mean I can get a discount?


Really? For about 90% of guys, much of the allure of paying for a prostitute is that she acts as if you are the best partner ever. There are plenty of available ladies that will just lay there. And don't give me the, yeah but they aren't beautiful line either. Most of the girls at the Bunny Ranch aren't beautiful. In fact I would classify most of them as just 'above average' in the looks department.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Most of the girls at the Bunny Ranch aren't beautiful. In fact I would classify most of them as just 'above average' in the looks department.


some are way less than avg and esp with all that makeup and other junk on .


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Really? For about 90% of guys, much of the allure of paying for a prostitute is that she acts as if you are the best partner ever.


Maybe I'm just jaded and cynical, but no matter how good an actress they are, I have no illusions.

Anyway, if I get to the point where I need to go mercenary, it's only because I need to get my freak on.

My ego isn't exactly what needs stroking.


----------

